# Finished Damasteel with Ambonya handle



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 11, 2019)

At last I’m finished with this knife in Damasteel twist.

The handle is made from two toned stabilized Ambonya burl with bronze pins. I think it turned out really great 

Some more info:

Edge bevel 18 degrees
Hardened to 60-61 Hrc depening on which steel that is measured

Total length: 30 cm
Spine width: 3,5 mm


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice, that swirly grain amboyna is a nice match to the Damascus pattern.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes I like the amboyna a lot. I’m working on a slightly larger ”twin” knife at the moment and the handle will probably be even more gorgeous on that one.


----------



## inferno (Feb 15, 2019)

Me gusta!


----------



## inferno (Feb 15, 2019)

Are you planning on making any hidden tang knives?


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 15, 2019)

Well not at the moment, the material costs (of steel) will go down. But I do love making full tang knives.

I feel that the handles are easier to form with a full tang knife, you have already decided on limitations of the wood when you form the steel. You can then use the steel as a sort of guide and focus more on the other dimensions of the handle....


----------



## inferno (Feb 15, 2019)

I guess its a double sided sword this. I kinda like the japanese style hidden tang handles since I dont have to see/touch steel. only wood. I actually modify all my full tang knives i have bought to hidden tang. So I guess I'm biased.

From an artistical point of view i think you have more freedom with hidden tang knives since the wood can take up more space kinda. And you have 2 completely different places to show off. blade and handle, and they are not related.


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 15, 2019)

Well I probably have some kind of ”fetish” for Interfaces between different materials. Especially beeing able to make them blend into each other in the joints.

One reason I started knifemaking was the interface between the pins and the handle material.....


----------



## merlijny2k (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice! As your blades always are. I noticed you have, and keep to a handle style that is a bit different from the handles with belly/ coke bottle shape most makers put on full tang blades. Do you have any particular thoughts going in to the appreciation of your chosen shape?


----------



## Christian Trajkovski (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks merlijny2k!

Well there are two reasons for the handle form. 

Originally the design came about as an necessity so get as much usable steel from a flat bar of Damasteel. The form makes it possible to get two handles from the same area of steel (with the blades of the knifes in different directions).

The other reason is that I find that they promote the use of the "pinch grip", the handles are contured to be wider at the back and thinner the further you come towards the blade. The rear part of the handle also acts as a "stop" keeping your hand in place. I usually also contour in "dimples" or "grooves" for the hand in the front part of the handle (se pictures in above post).


----------



## merlijny2k (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks. Makes sense. I also cut two blanks from a strip like that, and I also prefer a slim neck. Behind that I'm still figuring out what I like. Visually I have a thing for upward handles like on Mcusta. Yet to try in hand though.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice work.....Love that dense twist Dama! 

Jay


----------

